# Garden 5-19-2014



## tbow388 (May 20, 2014)

Heres a few garden pics.

This is a view. The fresh spot is going to be okra.






Here is the new row. I call it "rowkra"






Here are some nifty baby squashes.


----------



## Buckshot00 (May 21, 2014)

Looking good.


----------



## lfnh (May 21, 2014)

tbow388 said:


> Heres a few garden pics.
> 
> 
> Here are some nifty baby squashes.


 
another couple days and grilled with some onions, reds, and bacon
gotta stop right there.
well tended!


----------

